# Fifth Force Explains Dark Energy?



## mosaix (Jul 30, 2010)

An additional, fifth, force to the current four of electromagnetism, gravity, weak nuclear and strong nuclear may explain dark energy.

Is a cosmic chameleon driving galaxies apart? - 28 July 2010 - New Scientist

Interesting article in this week's New Scientist.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 31, 2010)

Fascinating. I particularly like the quote at the end of the article:



> Weltman says that she sees hints rather than hard evidence for chameleons so far, but thinks the theory is well worth pursuing. "I love that it is so testable," she says. "It appeals to all of my sense of how science should be."


 
The problem with so many of the new theories is that they just don't seem to be testable.

It is a strange, stange universe we live in!

I must also say that once again I have to praise the physicists for coming up with another truly great name!


----------



## [B00M] Headshot. (Aug 15, 2010)

Mhm yeah, put this way the human mind can only notice up to 60 frames per second, or distinguish like 1,000,000 colours<---(somthing in the millions) so the basics are pretty hard to understand let alone the theoreticals.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

Reminds me of this article which came out not that long ago:

Sign in to read: Our world may be a giant hologram - space - 15 January 2009 - New Scientist

and my blog post about it 

The Holographic Universe  Doctor Crankenstein

ALSO HOLY CRAP NEWSCIENTIST COSTS MONEY NOW!!! I HAVE BEEN AWAY FROM THE INTERNET FOR FAR TOO LONG T____T

/caps


----------

